# info on Mallorca



## benanddeb (Nov 4, 2007)

HI. We are new to MHF and have recently bought a Fiat Ducato Camelot which we plan to take to Mallorca in April for about 4 months. But a friend who lives there says she thinks they are not allowed on the island. We'd really appreciate any info anyone has on this.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Benanddeb - perhaps the best thing would be to ask your friend to check with the authorities there. You would at least then have the definitive answer. Otherwise how about seeing if you can get ferries to take you. Hope I'm not being niaive, but I would have thought that if they will transport you, then at least you would be entitled to stay, albeit not necessarily for the full 4 months. 

It may be the 4 months that are the issue, rather than the principle itself. 

Sue


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

good news yes you can bad news there are only 2 sites


----------



## benanddeb (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks to Sua and Chapter each for your replies. Sory if this is not the right way to do it we are just finding how to use the site. 

Yes the ferry companies did quote prices and so we were surprised to get the warning from our friend. She is checking this out but often finds it difficult to get any sense out of the Spanish authorities. 

Chapter, do you have links to any more info on the 2 sites? We saw what looked like one near Alcudia when over there last summer.
Thanks again


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

yhis was all i have http://alcudia.costasur.com/en/camping.html
chapter


----------

